

Enraged at our own reflection - speccy_geek
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/dominic-lawson/dominic-lawson-the-public-want-honesty-but-not-when-it-comes-to-their-taxes-1942927.html

======
balding_n_tired
There is an essay on this point by Mencken dating from probably the 1912
election.

